# How to calm my cats? - cats fighting



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi,

it's been a while since I was here last time. I don't know what's going on with my 3 cats but they fought today....this is the second time within the last 2 months.

The 1st time it happened, it took them about 3-7 days to calm down and be friendly to each other again.

Today they fought in the morning and then they kept distance from each other, and I just heard another noise again (it's evening now) and went to have a look and found bunch of Yoda's hair on the floor and some loose chunks on Yoda's back.

I don't know what to do...I put Bach Remedy in their water and in their food tonight. I called 2 vets (all others are closed) to see if they have Feliway but none has it.
I was thinking to apply vanilla on them so they would smell the same but I have none at home.

What else could I try?

I live in an apartment and I can't really keep them separated.....The place is way too small.

Any ideas what I could do? I'm desperate... I can't believe this is happening.

thanks!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey, long time no see! I'm sorry to hear your cats are fighting but is there anyway you can seperate them into the bathroom or master bedroom? Also, they carry Feliway at Petsmart or Petco but it's usually pretty pricey there. 

Maybe it's a case of redirected aggression. Do you think anything scared them from outside or anything changed at your house at all :?:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I was thinking possibly redirected aggression as well. Maybe they're seeing another cat outside?

Otherwise it may just be their living environment. Living in a small apartment with multiple cats can be difficult. Even cats that get along need to have their own space sometimes. I remember my cats fought quite a bit during the time when we were living in a couple of small apartments with very little for them to look at or do. I'm still in a tiny apartment that houses 2 people and 4 cats, but the cats are getting along so much better and I believe it is because of a more enriched and stimulating living environment. They have lots of windows to look out of, cat trees to climb on, toys to play with, etc. With the cat trees, and perches and furniture, they have a whole additional level of living space that us humans do not. They have more to do and more space to call their own, which gives then less reason to fight.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Kitkat, I know...it's been a while.  My cats have been so healthy & good that I had no reason to come! ha ha ha

Thank you both for your responses.... I'm thinking that it could be the small apartment and it could also be because they are all females? 

Dunga is always the 'leader' and she gets along with both of them. The fights were mostly between Yoda & Baby Maugli. Maybe they are fighting to find out which one is more superior?

The 1st fihgt happened about a month ago, when my husband accidently stepped on Yoda's paw, she started running like crazy, it spooked the other cats and all 3 were in a fight!!!! It took almost a week to calm them down.

Yesterday, my husband (hmmm...looks like he is the one causing problems! LOL) was opening our bedroom door (Maugli was eating her breakfast there - we feed them separately) and Yoda was entering and wanted to steal Maugli's food. My husband tried to push Yoda out of the bedroom, she started hissing, Maugli was hissing....and there was a fight - not sure how big, I wasn't at home at the time.
Then, later in the evening happened what I wrote in the first post. And Yoda would hiss on both - Maugli & Dunga. Maugli and Dunga were fine together.

They seem to be better together but I can see that Yoda is staying out of Maugli's and Dunga's way. I also have to say that Yoda's behivour was always different than Maugli's and Dunga's. I find her more sensitive and she gets scared easily. I think she is afraid and that's why she is hissing and beeing nasty...

What makes me feel sad is that these cats have been living together for almost 3 years now and I never saw them fighting like that. It happened twice now and I"m worried it will repeat again.

I wanted to buy Feliway today but went to the vet too late and they were closed. I will buy it next week and use it when I notice any agression between the cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This may be a wild guess, but did you ever have Yoda's paw checked out after it was stepped on? Maybe she was really injured and is still in chronic pain. (Like I said, wild guess.) But when Cali was injured recently from a fall from my counter, something which shouldn't normally hurt a kitty, she actually had two broken toes.  I almost didn't take her to the vet, figuring it was a soft tissue injury and it would heal itself.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hmm, can your hubby leave town for awhile? LoL j/k, accidents do happen. I'm sure it's because one of your cats is super sensitive & all these stressful things have been happening lately. I hope all returns to normal soon :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mittens my tuxy goes thru fazes that he mounts and bites Mz Tess to show who is boss. It sounds terrible when they do it. Mz Tess has learned to escape most of the time. I think its a "whose in charge" thing. Could this be happening?

Do you have a Petsmart in your area? I know they carry it. Might be cheaper than at a vet. 

I remember when I first found Cat Forum reading about your rescue of the kittens. I learned alot from it which Ive used in my own experiences! Good to see you again.


----------



## Sammys mom (Mar 26, 2007)

*fighting cats*

Our two went thru this for four months. To the point where thay had be separated. And they had been together for 8 years. 

Our Vet prescribed Buspar (kind of a kitty prozac), and within a month everything was back to normal.

It's worth a try.


Good luck

Jackie


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you guys for all the ideas.

The cats are back to normal but I still want to buy Feliway. I was too busy this week but hopefully next week I will be able to go and get it. Just so I have it ready in case they fight again.


----------

